# Modem



## Ugluk911 (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone knows where to find the documentation to install a modem in FreeBSD? It's not a winmodem, it's an old 56k ISA modem with jumpers.

Thanks

Louis


----------



## tangram (Apr 24, 2009)

Take a look at the handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/.


----------



## Ugluk911 (Apr 24, 2009)

I know the Handbook but I can't find anything on how to configure a modem.

There's a topic on how to setup a dial-in but it assumes that the modem is already installed and configured.


----------



## tangram (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't have any experience with modems. But this entry of the Handbook looks applicable http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/userppp.html.

Btw when you mention "already installed and configured" what did you meant by it? Are you having problems physically installing the modem? Don't you have an account with your ISP or don't know his details?

I'm sure people here at the forum with experience on the matter with glady help out .


----------



## varda (Apr 24, 2009)

You need to setup your modem properly by setting port/irq with jumpers or to put it to PnP mode. After that you need to take a look onto /boot/device.hints for corresponded your modem settings hint.sio.N... parameters and to corrrect them if it needs that. Better set your modem to standard settings as COM3/IRQ4 or COM4/IRQ3 and remove corresponded hint.sio.N.disabled="1"

Or in case of PnP mode correct those parameters how your modem determined by system.

Then you can use in applications related /dev/sioN and /dev/cuadN devices.


----------

